# Relocation to Abu Dhabi - Help Needed



## DrillingEngineer (Nov 3, 2021)

Dear Members,

I would be relocating to Abu Dhabi within a couple of months and would need your suggestion on the following.


Apartment to Rent - I would prefer a 3-bed apartment near the corniche area (Budget is ~ 175 K AED). I have a family of 4 (Wife, 2 kids under 5 and me). Etihad towers on the internet looked quite good, but what are its reviews? Is there any other apartment in the same range with similar facilities? 
Is it better to mortgage a property or is rent the most feasible option?
Which schools have a good reputation near corniche area? ( My budget for schooling is 30-40 K AED)

Would really appreciate if anyone can add other suggestions that one has to keep in mind while relocating.


----------



## RandomPerson (11 mo ago)

DrillingEngineer said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> I would be relocating to Abu Dhabi within a couple of months and would need your suggestion on the following.
> 
> ...


Expats are allowed to buy apartment in certain areas. You can look into Al Reem Island, Abu Dhabi is relatively small and not much of traffic... You can get a nice apartment in AL Reem for 120-150k. Don't limit yourself to Corniche area. Check whichschool advisor .com (check the curriculum/fees) . Many good and affordable schools are unfortunately outside the main Island


----------



## DrillingEngineer (Nov 3, 2021)

Thanks for the info, however my budget is 170-180 K as housing is provided by the employer.

So appreciate it if you can provide info within that range.


----------



## psychopomp1 (Aug 5, 2021)

I've moved into Etihad Towers nr Corniche recently and couldn't be happier. No riff raff, no anti-social behaviour (the leasing agent has fairly strict rules) , close to nearly all adnoc division offices, close to Marina mall and there is a Waitrose at base of the apartments. Quite a few ADNOC staff stay here.

I paid (well actually my employer) 170k for a 2 bedroom fully furnished at ET but you should easily get a 3 bedroom unfurnished unit for roughly the same price. PM me and I will give you more info incl name of agent who I dealt with.


----------

